# Jack Dempsey OPEN SORE / COTTON



## alexg1492 (Jan 22, 2013)

I noticed a couple of weeks ago a small white spot on his head between his eyes. All eating habits were normal and didn't think much about it. It progressed rather quickly and started forming the "cotton" like symptoms that I've heard others describe.

I went to local specialty store yesterday and bought some Melafix and administered first dose. I noticed that it bubbled up on the surface of the water (I assume that's normal). Woke up this morning for daily feeding and he wanted nothing to do with it (just normal generic cichlid pellets).

I administered 2nd dose today and after a couple of hours of observation, I saw him scrape his face along some decor and completely ripped off the "cotton" around the wound and he began bleeding.

I don't know if this is a good thing, or bad. Is it kinda like a scab on skin that shows healing underneath or is it irritated and getting progressively worse?










55 gal
normal water parameters and temp
tank established and cycled for over 3 years
he is the only fish in the tank for past 2 years (because he has killed every other roommate we've tried)


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

I'd love to see the picture- but you'll need to upload the picture to a site like flickr or photobucket in order for us to see it.

Can you tell me what "normal water parameters" you have? Specifically, I'd like to know the concentration of ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate, then pH and temperature.


----------



## alexg1492 (Jan 22, 2013)

sorry, I'm not sure why that link didn't work.

Lets try this one










as far as the water parameters;

pH 6.5
ammonia 0
nitrate 5 mg/l
nitrite 0
temp 78


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

What's your normal water change schedule and amount? What are you feeding?

I'm torn between thinking it's an infected injury or hole in the head syndrome. Lymphocystis is another possibility.
It's difficult to suggest a method of treatment. For now, I'd increase your water changes to 30% every 3 days, continue with the Melafix, add Pimafix as well (keep the concentration consistent throughout water changes) and continue to monitor his condition. It may heal on it's own with clean water and antibacterials. If it gets worse, you may need to treat with a stronger antibiotic like nitrofurazone or kanamycin or both.
If it's HITH, clean water and a change in diet may help. Metronidazole can be effective if there's a parasite present.


----------



## alexg1492 (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks for the reply.

I do water changes 2 - 3 times a month averaging 30% change. I just feed normal Cichlid pellets and once a week, frozen brine shrimp.

With the current illness, I've been doing 25% changes every other day. The sore seems to be getting much better. It has started to close up and it looks like its healing.










At this point, I think I'm just going to continue with the current treatment of water changes and Melafix since it looks like it's progressing well. If anyone has any additional suggestions on treatment, please let me know.


----------



## 4RSo (Aug 13, 2011)

Would salt help with this at all?


----------



## alexg1492 (Jan 22, 2013)

Sorry, I didn't include that in my first post, but that was my first line of defense before I started the Melafix and it didn't help at all. I have been adding salt with water changes though.

Thanks for the suggestion though.


----------



## 4RSo (Aug 13, 2011)

I was really just curious. I'm glad I know now, thanks.


----------



## alexg1492 (Jan 22, 2013)

Just a quick update:

The sore seems to be healing up rather nicely. I've continued the melafix and water changes. I'll post some pics as soon as I get a chance.

Thanks for the input.


----------

